# All pond solutions external Ef-150



## Aqua360 (30 Apr 2018)

Hi all, has anyone tried out the external filter from APS below?

https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/aquarium/filters/external/ef-150-400-l-h/

looks promising, was considering for my flexi mini but thought I'd check here first. Any other products I've used from APS tend to be very functional, cheaply made and subsequently a little noisy. The alternative I'd considered is the scapers flow filter


----------



## Millns84 (30 Apr 2018)

I've not used this but a friend has one of their larger canisters and it works very well. They're re-branded Sunsun units.

If you're after a cheap, effective canister, then there's a seller on ebay who is practically giving away Hagen Marina CF canisters. I run two CF-80's on my 240 litre tank and they're the best filters I've ever owned.

The CF-20 or CF-40 might be worth a shot?


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2018)

Only things to watch are, out of stock, delivery in 16 weeks and tubing is the slightly non-standard 16mm/11mm as opposed to every other filters standard 16mm/12mm tubing.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (30 Apr 2018)

Used to have the 2000 filter and was very quiet, comparable to eheim for quietness; I had it for about 3 years but then I got the Eheim bug and gave it away to my mate who has had it for 6 years and is still going strong.
Would I buy again? Definitely.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Apr 2018)

ian_m said:


> Only things to watch are, out of stock, delivery in 16 weeks and tubing is the slightly non-standard 16mm/11mm as opposed to every other filters standard 16mm/12mm tubing.



yeah so I see, I was curious about the tubing, would be a shame if the tubes can't be changed out


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Apr 2018)

Millns84 said:


> I've not used this but a friend has one of their larger canisters and it works very well. They're re-branded Sunsun units.
> 
> If you're after a cheap, effective canister, then there's a seller on ebay who is practically giving away Hagen Marina CF canisters. I run two CF-80's on my 240 litre tank and they're the best filters I've ever owned.
> 
> The CF-20 or CF-40 might be worth a shot?



that's a good shout actually, i'll check it out, I also need to make sure I don't overdo the flow as the tank is only 12 litres


----------



## sciencefiction (1 May 2018)

leedsrhinojohn said:


> Used to have the 2000 filter and was very quiet, comparable to eheim for quietness; I had it for about 3 years but then I got the Eheim bug and gave it away to my mate who has had it for 6 years and is still going strong.
> Would I buy again? Definitely.



I've got a 7 and a 5 year old ones from the 2000 EX versions still running. They aren't that quiet anymore but they've been running without any parts changed yet.


----------



## Kezzab (1 May 2018)

I bought one of those CF Marina ones a while back. It was crap. Noisy, poor flow. Returned it.


----------



## Millns84 (1 May 2018)

Kezzab said:


> I bought one of those CF Marina ones a while back. It was crap. Noisy, poor flow. Returned it.



Both of mine are silent compared with the JBL e1501 they replaced.

Tested the flow with media in and it's around 600lph which is a lot lower than the stated 1325lph but most manufacturers tend to state the pump output when empty with zero head height.

Is it possible you got a bad one?


----------



## Kezzab (1 May 2018)

Very possible!


----------



## JackH (10 May 2018)

Late to this but I run one of these on my 40l cube and am very pleased with it - it runs nearly silently and holds its flow rate well imo


----------



## Zeus. (10 May 2018)

Happy with my scrapers flow HOB on my 50l tank


----------

